# Shut your mouth or im gonna f*** it!



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey everyone I'm new to this forum and to boarding. I've only been once but i already have the itch. I live in colorado and love it here. any tips for a beginner such as myself?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

No tips, just keep riding and having fun.

I'll be flying into Denver next February for a weekend, maybe I'll see you around.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

sounds good. i just need to get up in hills more often.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Immediately start trying insane tricks. The more you crash, the better you'll get.  J/K Take you time, watch some videos and for the love of god make sure your having fun. That is the most important part of the sport.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Fuck yeah first time I tried boarding I was launching cab 9s but kept dying, ahah.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

what the hell is a cab nine? can you tell im new?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Cab = Switch Frontside rotation.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

sparty said:


> Cab = Switch Frontside rotation.


well, actually a cab can be done either f/s of b/s. The origional (done by Steve Caballero, hence the name) was fakie b/s 360 ollie on 1/2 pipe. The f/s version wasn't done until years later.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

tomtom88 said:


> any tips for a beginner such as myself?


Take a few lessons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

sedition said:


> well, actually a cab can be done either f/s of b/s. The origional (done by Steve Caballero, hence the name) was fakie b/s 360 ollie on 1/2 pipe. The f/s version wasn't done until years later.


So cab is basically just switch then?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

sparty said:


> So cab is basically just switch then?


In modern terms, a Cab (180 or 360) is "switch nollie" that turns 180/360/etc. They can be b/s or f/s. The name "switch nollie" is somewhat of a misnomer. This because "switch nollie" and "fakie ollie" are the exact same trick.


----------

